# Whats in Paulies Hand :P



## Paulie (17/8/16)

Hey all check out the pics of the new 30mil bottles and new labels plus the 2 new flavours launching next week!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (17/8/16)

Awesome @Paulie!
Looks great
Labels look very good!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (17/8/16)

Hey @Paulie , are u aware of this issue -


----------



## Baker (17/8/16)

Forward to just after half way if u don't want to watch the full video. Scary stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

Baker said:


> Forward to just after half way if u don't want to watch the full video. Scary stuff.


Just after 15 min. If the top and bottom metal parts are connected in any way (e.g. put it down flat on a metal surface) it shorts and the batteries will vent. Scary for sure.


----------



## Vapington (17/8/16)

Looking good brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/16)

Baker said:


> Forward to just after half way if u don't want to watch the full video. Scary stuff.



So basically if you measure the between the top and bottom plates with a DMM, you will pick up batt voltage, not the best design.


----------



## Naeem_M (17/8/16)

Love it! Can't wait to try the new flavors bud! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (17/8/16)

EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/16)

Excellence as expected from the Legend Paulie!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/8/16)

Baker said:


> Hey @Paulie , are u aware of this issue -




Yup mine is fine luckily!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)




----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

Paulie said:


> Yup mine is fine luckily!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that @Paulie. Was worried.


----------



## Paulie (17/8/16)

Andre said:


> Glad to hear that @Paulie. Was worried.



Yeah me 2 but luckily all good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/16)

OMG Coffee Ginger Biscuit! 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

